
Ballerina: An API-First Programming Language - CodingAdam
https://thenewstack.io/ballerina-an-api-first-programming-language/
======
dozzie
It's really hard to design a programming language that _does not_ revolve
around APIs.

~~~
DSotnikov
The article goes into some of the detail of what makes Ballerina specifically
well-designed for API implementation and consumption: strong types for APIs,
endpoints and services being first-class constructs, modern protocols and data
formats baked in, and so on.

The examples on the website can serve as a nice quick overview:
[https://ballerinalang.org/docs/by-
example/](https://ballerinalang.org/docs/by-example/)

